
The odds of knowing your cousins: 23andme Part 1 - mblakele
http://ideas.4brad.com/odds-knowing-your-cousins-23andme-part-1
======
TeHCrAzY
"First of all, we are friends with Anne, the founder of 23andMe. I did some
consulting for them and got in as a free customer."

I find a small issue with this disclosure pushed almost all the way to the end
of the post. It even somewhat seemed worse than not mentioning it at all, as I
had already had the information from the post, and _then_ possible bias was
bought into play.

~~~
JacobAldridge
Yup - I didn't make it to the end (it was a good read, but I got the point
without needing the math) so would never have found that out if it weren't for
you posting it here.

Not really a "First of all" if it's at the bottom.

------
bugs
I'm curious if knowing cousins is more likely if the amount of children is
smaller.

Such as on my mothers side families often consist of 4-7 children for each
couple, like my mom is one of six, and I don't really know any 3rd or even 2nd
cousins; however on my fathers side families usually consist of 1-3 children
and I actually know almost all my 2nd cousins and some 3rd cousins.

This may be a little off topic considering the subject is on dna relations
though.

